# I know this forum's about dead



## arrendale8105 (Feb 4, 2016)

but figured i'd post a couple of pics anyways.  Heres a few we've caught since deer season went out.


----------



## Razor Blade (Feb 4, 2016)

Nice one, congrats. Post em up anyways, the ones that are still here like to see them.


----------



## Redbow (Feb 4, 2016)

Dang right post up the pics I love seeing them big ole dead Hogs. Wish I could go on a hunt like that.. Thanks.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Feb 4, 2016)

Thanks for the pics.

Does it have an extra cutter coming out bottom of his jaw or is that a leaf?


----------



## eddevelasco (Feb 4, 2016)

Keep posting.


----------



## Havana Dude (Feb 4, 2016)

Nice, kill em all


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (Feb 4, 2016)

I think most everyone switched to Facebook. I just can't push myself to do it. 
Those are some nice catches. Glad to see the kids involved. Keep it up and I think I'll be going out with my buddy soon.


----------



## roperdoc (Feb 4, 2016)

Nice ones!
Been a little slow getting started here, but we've stretched a few.


----------



## Cuhullin (Feb 7, 2016)

A lot of people were on the big liberal brother known as Facebook. But, now that they are infringing on my 2nd amendment rights by saying I can't talk about selling or buying guns. I'll be on here more
often.


----------



## msbowhnter (Feb 8, 2016)

nice hogs, congrats. Its only dead if you dont post


----------

